# What size are front and rear speakers for 90 stanza?



## Rusty90stanza (Oct 6, 2008)

What size are front and rear speakers for 90 stanza?


----------



## rlbatez (Nov 28, 2008)

Check this site:
Find Car Audio/Video Gear that Fits Your Vehicle at Crutchfield!


----------

